# Christmas Pictures



## markadoodle (Dec 17, 2010)

These are just a few pictures, from me to you. Certainly not it good as all of yours but I hope they will mean just as much wishing you a happy holidays.

 

This is my new filly Splendors Brilliance from Olive Branches Bay Babe X Schubert's Bullet's Painted Splendor.

 

♥ Happy Holidays♥


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 17, 2010)

And the last one..


----------



## twister (Dec 17, 2010)

She looks so cute in her red bow)


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 17, 2010)

HOW CUTE!!


----------



## cgriffin101010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Great pics!! Shes very very cute!!


----------



## Zora (Dec 18, 2010)

Very cute mini! My filly, Angel is sired by Schubert's Bullet's painted splendor too.


----------



## Getitia (Dec 18, 2010)

What a wonderful Christmas present



She is adorable and I love the big red bow - Perfect.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 18, 2010)

She is lovely in her Christmas bow! I can see in your face how happy you are already!!! Merry Christmas to you and Brilliance.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 18, 2010)

_*Thank you SO much guys. *_





_* *_

_You guys always say such wonderful things! I am so privileged to have found this wonderful site, and to make such a great, new family _



_ Happy Holidays all__ ♥_

_ _

_I can't wait to __REALLY__ unwrap her. _


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 18, 2010)

*She's adorable! I'll have to come see her soon *


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 20, 2010)

Awww, thank you. You will have to come out after Christmas! ♥


----------



## CCC (Dec 21, 2010)

aww! I think they're great pics! your mini is so very cute!

and I only live an hour from the boarder in Maine


----------



## sundancer (Dec 21, 2010)

She's a cutie!!!

Have fun with her!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------

